# Windows system error 1275



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, i've just installed XP (64bit) on my new computer and now i'm try to get my wireless netgear usb stick installed so that i can connect to the wireless router downstairs. I ran the installation software and while it was installing it stopped whatever it was doing. So i brought up the task manager and saw this Aegis protocol thing which seems to be the point where it has all frozen. 

This is the message it said in the Aegis protocol window:

mdc8021x protocol 2.3.1.10 -- installed succesfully

mdc8021x protocol (C:\windows\inf\mdc8021x.inf): created.
mdc8021x protocol (C:\windows\system32\drivers\mdc8021x.sys): created.
mdc8021x protocol (network component): Installed.
mdc8021x protocol (device driver): start failed.

This driver has been blocked from loading.
[windows system error 1275]

------------------------------------


Does anyone have any tips on what to do here?

Thanks for any help


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you an Administrator?

Do you have any policies set to block adding drivers?


----------



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

hi there, i'm pretty sure i just left 'admin:' and 'admin password:' blank when i was setting it up. There's only one user on this computer and it's me. Should i try to make myself the admin? Any suggestions?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Click Start, Control Panel, User accounts - how is your account described?


----------



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

There's 2 accounts i can click on:

Administrator
_Computer administrator_

and Guest


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

OK - so you're not under Guest I would take it.

Click Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware and in the Drivers Section click on Driver Signing.

It should be set to prompt.


----------



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes it is. Set to 'ignore - install software anyway' ?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Click Start, Control panel, Admin Tools, Local Security and scroll down to Devices: unsigned ....

It should, but may not, also have that setting.

If it doesn't, make it prompt.


EDIT: sorry - you want the Security Options area


----------



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi again, am i on the right page here? I cant see Devices.

http://i.imgur.com/4vN1z.jpg


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah - Windows won't reset back to the start - fools me every time.

Click Local Policies, Security Options.


----------



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay, i'm in there. I need to change the unsigned driver thingy to silently succeed?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

NO - just prompt.


Or WARN if you will, MS can't settle on 1 term.


----------



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

It's already on 'warn but allow installation' unfortunately. Damn.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, at least you know it isn't a security setting (and now know where they are for unsigned drivers).

Tryt an install 'as Administrator'.


----------



## Zange (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help i really appreciate it.

You mean i should reinstall xp?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

I was thinking an install of that software package per this -> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305780

May not work ..........


EDIT: good luck to ya - I have no more suggestions - repost if noone else helps by Sunday sometime.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Silly question, but is the driver you're trying to get running designed for xp 64? Perhaps downloading the latest 64bit driver from the MFG site would help?


----------

